# Hacking out with Cockapoo!



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Does anyone hack out with their Cockapoo? Would love to combine exercise with taking Hattie out. Used to ride out with my two jack russells but their instict was to tuck themselves in behind horse. Hattie will need hi viz clothing as she is mainly black. Would like to know if anyone has tried it and how they got on.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Many folk do it with no problems but my sister tried with her labradoodle and one of the horses stood on her paw.

Several operations, an infection and a massive vet bill later Poppy dog has a healthy but small and malformed paw and my sister does not take her on hacks.

I think I would want a really well trained dog as on horseback you have no way of control other than your voice.

Its one of these things most folk do and its fine but occasionally it can go wrong.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Soo said:


> Many folk do it with no problems but my sister tried with her labradoodle and one of the horses stood on her paw.
> 
> Several operations, an infection and a massive vet bill later Poppy dog has a healthy but small and malformed paw and my sister does not take her on hacks.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean years ago was out with friend and my cairn Brian happened to say his name in conversation he stopped to look at me and horse stood on him never heard such a yelp! Fortunately no bones broken but he had "Queen Anne" style front legs for the rest of his life! Terriers naturally tuck themselves in behind horses will have a go in the outdoor school before I try the roads for real!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

When I walk up to see my friends on a morning they have horses out of stables happily eating whilst they muck out! Treacle plays with their dogs and gets so excited tearing around the yard that she runs in and out of their legs - completely ignoring my fearful cries. Luckily the horses are used to it and do not kick the dogs but I think if I had to take Treacle out on a hack I would be a nervous wreck!
Would be lovely to combine both - perfect country scene!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah it will be great once the rules are established. I don't think I could trust weller off lead around horses, he is just too blinking nosey!!!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

It always was something I would have loved to do, but the GSD I had at the time got overexited around the horses and nipped at their heels earning himself a few kicks.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Will give it a go once the days get longer, years ago would ride out with my lab but he was big so drivers saw him, Hattie will be bigger than my terriers, may train her to jump up on front of saddle did this years ago with hunt terriers just put your foot forward and they would jump up and sit infront of you! Fortunatly have access to a very quiet lane so we shall see!


----------

